# Intruducing Thor & Loki



## Laura

Here is their official picture thread for my new baby boys, Thor & Loki. 
Thor the explorer








Loki the lover








In the carrier getting ready to go home from Petsmart!








Napping on me for awhile...








Don't judge. Their cage is getting upgraded with lots of fleece and ledges tonight. Gotta break out the sewing machine


----------



## PandaCobain

Aaaaweeee. Love their names and theire cuteness!! Congrats on your new babies and have fun making stuff for their cage. :3 I'm about to work on making a couple of ledges later in the day when I get some help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

No judging! They seem like friendly boys and they're gunna have a blast with you!!! Spend lots of time with them at first especially.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

We spent about 2 1/2 hours playing in the bathroom last night before I threw their cage together. I even got up early this morning (which is a miracle in itself lol) to play for about 30 minutes and gather up the random fleece scraps I had. Itching to get home and play again, and start making toys for them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties

Very cute guys  I was curious, are they brothers? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wellhello

They are so sweet. Loki looks just like my Mary (only man-ratlier). And Thor - such a handsome, blond Viking! How old are they? 

No judgement as I am in the process of modifying/upgrading a cage for my girls...out of "scraps". I feel bad they are switched around on a daily basis, but they do have a little gated community of sorts, so they're ok.


----------



## Laura

I assume they are. They are pretty much the same size, came from the same breeder per the Petsmart manager, and are pretty bonded. Loki is very outgoing and has accepted me. Thor is coming around. He is a lot more skittish than Loki, but decided today that I am ok to groom and take food from... Especially the peanut butter drops! Lol I think I may need to do an immersion session with Thor. Loki seems to have taken to me as alpha already and plays with me quite a bit. When he's out of the cage he checks in every few minutes, so I think I'm good with him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

Not sure on age at all. I'm guessing 10-12 weeks, but I don't have any basis for comparison.

As for their cage.... I added a few things last night








And I woke up to this:








Silly boys! I did add another long hammock today and a braided rope. I'm sure it will take a few days for them to decide the new stuff is ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

They are just so adorable!!!! Those faces!!!!


----------



## Laura

Thanks they are SUPER sweet boys! I was kind of nervous getting them from a pet store at first, but SOOOO glad I got them. They are wonderful!


----------



## Laura

Well looks like Thor & Loki are going to have two new friends in June! 
Hogun








& Stagg (short for Volstagg)








They were born April 21 & 23 respectively.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

What? So cute! Look at the wee little babies! Where did you find them?


----------



## Laura

a breeder a couple hours away. I'm so excited! Chocolate and Cinnamon roan babies!


----------



## 3 ratties

Awe congrats! they are adorable


----------



## Laura

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja

Oh my goodness what cute babies! Cool names too


----------



## Laura

Thanks, I figured that I'd stick with the Thor theme, lol


----------



## Laura

Made it back from vacation to a very lethargic, thin and cold Thor. Took him straight to the vet, but he didn't make it. I'm not sure if my house sitter forgot to feed the boys or if Loki wouldn't let him eat, but poor Thor basically starved to death. He will be greatly missed. I did go get the two new boys yesterday and my daughter decided the names I picked out wouldn't do, so one is Mr Jingles and the other has yet to be named. I'll try to get pics later.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nh4x4girl

That is awful I am so sorry for your loss.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt

Both of those babies are beautiful but the wedge blazes make me think they'r both highwhites.


----------



## Laura

They are roans. I don't know much about genetics so I'm not sure about the high white. I can't get a decent pic of either one alone, but managed to get this one











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt

After doing some more reading, apparently wedgeblazes are really common in roans and doesn't mean highwhite. Who knew!
I've never seen a roan in person before. :x


----------



## Laura

Some pics of the boys tonight at playtime! 
All three boys 








Loki checking out my washing soda container. The streak is Mr Jingles








A grainy pic of Jack








Loki eating Rat Crack








Me Jingles has faded a lot just this week








Another of Mr Jingles











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

One last pic... I think I need more water bottles lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1

I love the names!! I'm a big fan of marvel and all sorts of different mythology! My favorite is Greek mythology followed by Egyptian, than Roman. but Norse is good too


----------



## FamilyRatters1

Can I just say how adorable that is?


----------



## CapnKennedy

Omg, they're adorable!! I love the names too ;D


----------



## Laura

Thanks! I think they are pretty awesome boys. Loki is quickly learning his name. Jack is becoming a bit skittish, so I think an immersion session is in order. Mr Jingles is... well Mr Jingles. He LOVES to play catch me if you can. They are a ton of fun!


----------



## FamilyRatters1

haunt said:


> Both of those babies are beautiful but the wedge blazes make me think they'r both highwhites.


How do people know these things?!?! There are so many different types!! Jeeze!!


----------



## Laura

*Making Tutorial for adding pics from phone*

Testing


----------



## Laura

I'm in the process of making a new cage set for the boys, so figured I'd take a few pics to upload while I was installing the new liner and PVC pipe cover 


















Loki & Jack checking out the tube









Mr Jingles in the tube









Jack saying hi














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

